# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Inverser l'ordre des bits d'un signal

## binome-x

Bonjour,
je voudrais inverser l'ordre des bits d'un signal, j'ai crit a :


```

```

Mais Modelsim ne veut pas compiler, il dit : Slice range direction (to) does not match slice prefix direction (downto).
Comment je dois crire a ?
Merci.

----------


## titiri

L'erreur de compilation de ModelSim est normale puisque le vecteur "i" est orient dans le sens descendant. On ne peut donc pas en extraire une plage oriente dans le sens ascendant.

Vous pouvez faire un process "combinatoire" :


```

```

Ce qui est quivalent  ceci, avec la lourdeur en moins :


```

```

Vous pouvez aussi dfinir une "function" dans un package (par exemple SwapBits) qui effectue la mme chose de manire gnrique (0 et 7 sont obtenus par les attributs left/right ou high/low suivant vos besoins)
Cdlt

----------

